
DropboxMacUpdate - jorangreef
https://blogs.dropbox.com/tech/2017/03/dropboxmacupdate-making-automatic-updates-on-macos-safer-and-more-reliable
======
Someone
_" Every five hours, DropboxMacUpdate will check its registration database for
apps, then check the paths of those apps for the installed version and send
them to the server."_

I know it is, in this case, not a huge problem, but I would prefer them to
send the latest version number to my machine.

